# 64 years old TD14 dozer still pulling the Giant logs. Unbelievable......



## jkim13 (Jan 31, 2022)

Several giant digger pine trees that I needed to cut down due to the tilt.
It could fall down very soon and be dangerous to our family.

I have had this dozer for more than 15 years and cleared my 80 acres property.
This is a 1958 International Harvester TD 14 142 Series. It is 64 years old and made in the USA.

This is probably my last mission with this dozer in my life.

Jkim13


----------



## mrhemihead (Jan 31, 2022)

Sounds like the engine was almost at idle. 

Pulling this tree seemed effortless.


----------



## jkim13 (Feb 1, 2022)

mrhemihead said:


> Sounds like the engine was almost at idle.
> 
> Pulling this tree seemed effortless.


Hearing the diesel engine sound is so delightful whenever I operate the dozer.
Of course, plugging the ear is necessary.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 5, 2022)

That is a "modern" machine. It looks like a direct start. The older TD series started on gas then you switched it to diesel when it was warmed up. I grew up running a 1949 TD9. Next week I should be on a new Deere dozer. What a difference.....


----------



## jkim13 (Mar 5, 2022)

Bill G said:


> That is a "modern" machine. It looks like a direct start. The older TD series started on gas then you switched it to diesel when it was warmed up. I grew up running a 1949 TD9. Next week I should be on a new Deere dozer. What a difference.....


Please upload some pictures for new dozer when you have chance..
Here is YouTube I uploaded that how to start with gasoline then change to diesel.
Jkk


----------



## gumneck (Mar 5, 2022)

@jkim13 , that old iron is awesome and sounds really nice, good job on getting it done.
I'll add that your first tree was a PRIME candidate for a bore cut or plunge cut to keep from barber chairing on you. Look up that type of cut to add to your knowledge base, it's easy and potentially lifesaving.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 6, 2022)

You ever let go of one the of steering clutch levers and have it bounce back and hit you on the finger tips? That will get your attention. It is generally the right hand lever as you let go of it to grab the hydraulic lever. Those old machines are fun to run. There is a local earthmoving contractor that mostly runs der TD-20 machines. They are 1970 to early 80's pre- Dresser dozers. He has a high track D6 but likes his TD20's


----------



## ozark52 (Mar 17, 2022)

I had a TD 9 for five years, was the greatest thing for pulling up fire wood. Got rid of it in 2013 still wish I had it.


----------



## jkim13 (Mar 17, 2022)

ozark52 said:


> I had a TD 9 for five years, was the greatest thing for pulling up fire wood. Got rid of it in 2013 still wish I had it.


So, Sad.. but had to move on.
Thanks
Jkk


----------



## Bill G (Mar 18, 2022)

ozark52 said:


> I had a TD 9 for five years, was the greatest thing for pulling up fire wood. Got rid of it in 2013 still wish I had it.


Do you know what year or series it was?


----------



## ozark52 (Mar 18, 2022)

If I remember right it was a1951 or 52.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 18, 2022)

A good ole red one. Do you know what type/brand of blade was on it? A lot of guys liked the bucyrus erie ones but they were sure a odd looking thing. Ours had a convential style blade


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 18, 2022)

Several years ago my father, brothers and I and a friend cleared a hillside for a cemetery expansion. The friend had a 1935 Cat (don't know the model, not real big) with crank-start gas engine. Pulled big trees up hill just fine. I was using my 70 Jeep cj5 w/posi and V6. It also did well.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 18, 2022)

Old iron, think donkey/pony engine starter and cable lift and lower blade. Old diesels just sound so nice.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 19, 2022)

Many of the old Cats were pony start but the IH were not. Think about how far we have come. I went to look at a old D8 years back. The guy was going to start it but I told him not to. The thought of hand cranking a pony engine did not appeal to me. As for cable they were the standard for years. We never had a cable dozer though.


----------



## kroog (Mar 19, 2022)

The old machines last so long because they were over engineered and didn't have such close tolerances.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 19, 2022)

kroog said:


> The old machines last so long because they were over engineered and didn't have such close tolerances.


I agree to a point. If you look at the very early crawlers they were not really built all that stout although they did not have a lot of power either. As power increased they were beefed up structurally to meet it.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 19, 2022)

At around 9 years old I remember pulling the rope on the donkey motor while my uncle fiddled with the choke and throttle, wind the rope manually around the big pulley and pull with all my might over and over. They used to run them out of gas to shut them off and it seemed it took 5 - 10 pulls on the pull rope to flash up the donkey, then let it warm up before engaging the big diesel. Many cold winter mornings we would build a wood fire in a big steel pan, then push it in under the oil pan on the diesel to warm the oil while we made tea.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 19, 2022)

My oldest machine was a 1924 Fordson 4 cylinder high compression with a crank start, magneto and no battery. They could be a challenge to start.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 19, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> My oldest machine was a 1924 Fordson 4 cylinder high compression with a crank start, magneto and no battery. They could be a challenge to start.


A Fordson was my grandfather's first tractor. Then he got a Titan or McCormick 10-20 I am not sure which. Next was a Ford 2N which is still around


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 19, 2022)

Bill G said:


> A Fordson was my grandfather's first tractor. Then he got a Titan or McCormick 10-20 I am not sure which. Next was a Ford 2N which is still around


Good oldies, there were many of them around the farms in this area. I donated mine to a small museum where its stored indoors. The company I worked for built a big museum where old equipment of all types are brought in and restored, stuff from steam trains, tractors, steam engines and all sorts of old/early diesel and gas engines. The first link did not work, this one seems to work, click on the image of the old train engine, it should open more pics,

https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...4314161c93cf6f8!8m2!3d45.567922!4d-62.6575371


----------



## jkim13 (Mar 19, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good oldies, there were many of them around the farms in this area. I donated mine to a small museum where its stored indoors. The company I worked for built a big museum where old equipment of all types are brought in and restored, stuff from steam trains, tractors, steam engines and all sorts of old/early diesel and gas engines. The first link did not work, this one seems to work, click on the image of the old train engine, it should open more pics,
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...4314161c93cf6f8!8m2!3d45.567922!4d-62.6575371


Very good info for the old machineries museum
Here is the museum video on YouTube I found for you.
Jkk


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 19, 2022)

jkim13 said:


> Very good info for the old machineries museum
> Here is the museum video on YouTube I found for you.
> Jkk



Thanks, very nice. They actually show very little of what is there, much is still being restored in the back rooms and machine shop.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Mar 19, 2022)

jkim13 said:


> Several giant digger pine trees that I needed to cut down due to the tilt.
> It could fall down very soon and be dangerous to our family.
> 
> I have had this dozer for more than 15 years and cleared my 80 acres property.
> ...



Thats awesome man. I want a skid some day. Kinda just a baby dozer but way faster and with lots of different attachments. I took part in the demoing of the 2024 kubota svl-95 and that thing is a beast and has some awesome features.


----------



## camel2019 (Mar 19, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> My oldest machine was a 1924 Fordson 4 cylinder high compression with a crank start, magneto and no battery. They could be a challenge to start.


Model F I know where there’s one that I’ve wanted to make mine for years still has the steel wheels


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 19, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> Model F I know where there’s one that I’ve wanted to make mine for years still has the steel wheels


http://jumpboise.org/media/pdfs/161212_Fordson_Model_F.pdf


----------



## camel2019 (Mar 19, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> http://jumpboise.org/media/pdfs/161212_Fordson_Model_F.pdf


The one I see is a early one 1921 if I remember correctly. I was amazed at the amount of reproduction parts and aftermarket type parts available for it. Lots of old tractors down here but very few that old I know a guy with 6 or 7 steam traction engines though at least 1 of them was used to skid logs.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 20, 2022)

By the time I log in to AS at night I am sitting on my butt I'm the easy chair away from my computer so I am on my phone. I am not smart enough to post links from the phone but when I can I will post some to Old Threshers and a machine shop that does Fordson castings


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 20, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> The one I see is a early one 1921 if I remember correctly. I was amazed at the amount of reproduction parts and aftermarket type parts available for it. Lots of old tractors down here but very few that old I know a guy with 6 or 7 steam traction engines though at least 1 of them was used to skid logs.


 There was a Case steam traction engine on a farm near us, was used a good bit for threshing and firewood cut up on a tilt deck. Seen it hooked up to a rotary saw one time. It got bought and shipped up your way in the mid 60`s.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 20, 2022)

The machine shop that I was thinking of is Rosewood Tool and Machine in Rosewood Ohio. They built reproduction parts for Fordson, Cat, and many others. They build parts that are not easily found elsewhere. Not a whole lot of folks that have manifolds for a 1921 Fordson.


----------



## camel2019 (Mar 20, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> There was a Case steam traction engine on a farm near us, was used a good bit for threshing and firewood cut up on a tilt deck. Seen it hooked up to a rotary saw one time. It got bought and shipped up your way in the mid 60`s.


There’s a few down here seen one at an engine show last year they didn’t run it though biggish case. Thanks to a very inventive guy in New Zealand soon enough we may one day see steam hit the fields once again he made some sort of low emissions boiler system that can run on wood or bio mass(straw). Steam is great loads of torque.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 20, 2022)

For the last 49 years at least there has been a Case 120hp steam tractor at the Mt. Pleasant Iowa show. I believe it is owned by the association so I think it stays there. I know it has been there at least that long as it is in pictures from when I was a kid


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 20, 2022)

I was around steam a fair bit, the mills and mines used them in remote areas where electricity was not available. My FIL ran the boiler at a large mill and I was often stoker/ fireman, steam is like a living thing with its sounds and needs constant attention. I met and became a friend with a steam engineer, locomotive and stationary, we would talk and share experiences for hours on end. He had a large collection of model locomotive and train cars , he wanted me to take the collection over just before his passing, I did not and been torn about it ever since.


----------



## old guy (Mar 20, 2022)

Bill G said:


> A Fordson was my grandfather's first tractor. Then he got a Titan or McCormick 10-20 I am not sure which. Next was a Ford 2N which is still around


10-20, haven't heard those numbers since I was a kid.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 20, 2022)

There is a 10-20 sitting in my co workers yard, it will never run again, just an ornament now.


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 20, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is a 10-20 sitting in my co workers yard, it will never run again, just an ornament now.


Yard  art!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 20, 2022)

grizz55chev said:


> Yard  art!


Yep.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Mar 20, 2022)

Just another day for the old International


----------



## TRTermite (Mar 20, 2022)

Bill G said:


> By the time I log in to AS at night I am sitting on my butt I'm the easy chair away from my computer so I am on my phone. I am not smart enough to post links from the phone but when I can I will post some to Old Threshers and a machine shop that does Fordson castings


I too am castigated from the virtual world by my inept computer savvy. One of these days "MAYBE"


----------



## Bill G (Mar 21, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is a 10-20 sitting in my co workers yard, it will never run again, just an ornament now.


It is sad how many of the ones ended up scrapped and sent to China just so they could sell us the steel back as cheap Chinese junk. If you ever saw the very first episode of American Pickers you would see a older gentleman in bib overalls named Danny Bean from Muscatine Iowa. He has since passed. He lived about 15 minutes from me. He spent his life buying d equipment and no matter what you saw on the show he never did them anything. The snow was all fake. I talked to Danny after they had been there and filmed another episode. I asked him what all he sold them. He yelled "I didn't sell them a g.d d..mm thing. Now that was a long story to not get to my point. My point is that in the mid to late 1990's Danny had a neighbor to hat was also a huge tractor collector he passed on and they sold his it's at auction. He had rows and rows of 10-20 and 15-30 parts tractors. Most were in very bad shape and went to the local scrapyard. It was sad to know they were all destined for the mill. Ash forward to a out 10 years ago my son's and I were at a sale of a small IH collector. He had some moderately restored tractors. One was a running McCormick 10-20. The tractor was running and only brought $1500. I wish I had bought it I will never see that again


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 21, 2022)

Much of the old machinery ends up at the scrap yard unfortunately, there is just a few people with enough interest to keep a few things like old tractors in complete units. We had a neighbor that ran a sort of parts yard, any old machines sort of ended up there if it could be dragged or trailered it was fair game for him , he sold parts but kep a select few as complete units. There was dozens of old tractors in the mix, many with steel wheels. Up here many suffered cracked blocks from water being left in them when the early winters freeze hit.


----------



## James Sawyer (Mar 21, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Many of the old Cats were pony start but the IH were not. Think about how far we have come. I went to look at a old D8 years back. The guy was going to start it but I told him not to. The thought of hand cranking a pony engine did not appeal to me. As for cable they were the standard for years. We never had a cable dozer though.


 I had old D8 2U I hand started the motor a few times, it had an electric start on the pony but when the battery died due to non-use, I hand started it. Actual it wasn't that bad to hand start the Diesel motor with starting fluid. But that pony motor sucked... plain worn out. I spend more time getting that pony motor running, the diesel motor start-up easily. I could coast start that cat in the length of its tracks. I pull that pony motor and build an electric starter adapter from big chuck of alum. Offset the starter on Concentric from the boss I machine to fit the old pony motor Bendix bore in the bell housing. Use MT50 starter and installed big truck batteries. Rotated the starter assemble until I got the back lash on the gear... drilled thru the bell housing and bolted it. That was the best thing I ever did to that old cat.... Ya that old iron can pull a lot. I pushed over lot big firs with that cat. It had a good carriage 75% miss that old cat sold it bought it to clear my place and build my place.


----------



## GeeVee (Mar 21, 2022)

Nice Vid John, nice old dozer too. Your excavator seen at the 3:45 mark looks a little undernourished though? J/K.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 22, 2022)

TRTermite said:


> I too am castigated from the virtual world by my inept computer savvy. One of these days "MAYBE"


I am on the computer tonight. I just looked back at the post I typed from my phone last night. For gosh darn sakes that thing auto-UNcorrected my post to look like I am an idiot. As some know I am have been on a long hiatus from the real world due to my past drinking. If you read that post I made you would think I am back on the sauce. I will assure you I am not. Stupid technology.............


----------



## Bill G (Mar 22, 2022)

It is a wonder anyone who ran the old crawlers for a living had any hearing left. Our TD9 was just a straight pipe like most. I remember as a kid being at a auction with my father when they were selling a old AC HD series dozer. It was a old one and I remember it was orange although I am not sure they were ever orange from the factory. In any event they fired it up when they went to sell it. I looked at Dad and said buy that, it is 10 times quieter than the IH. He agreed but did not buy it. Now you can sit in the cab of a modern machine and nearly hear a pin drop.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 24, 2022)

Speaking of Fordson tractors there is a auction this Saturday about 20 miles from me with 2 on it


----------



## camel2019 (Mar 24, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Speaking of Fordson tractors there is a auction this Saturday about 20 miles from me with 2 on it


I kinda want to go see if the one I seen is still available need to be completely gone through and a few new parts. My biggest problem with buying it is I live in the middle of a city and only have so much backyard.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 25, 2022)

Neither of these two run. One is a 1918 and one is 1921. As nuts as prices are it will be interesting. That reminds me I need to get my proxibid account updated so I can bid. I will be cutting Saturday so I will not attend


----------



## Bill G (Mar 25, 2022)

If anyone is interested here is a link to the auction https://easterniowaauction.com/?page_id=19

This is a link to the small portion that will be on proxibid https://www.proxibid.com/Eastern-Iowa-Auction-Co/Spring-Farm-Equipment-Sale/event-catalog/217002

We will see how wrong I am but even as nuts as current prices are I do not see the Fordson tractors bringing much. Right now the older heavy iron (tractors) is selling cheap. The stuff that is going nuts is the "muscle tractors" of the 1960 and 1970"s. Go take a look at the selling price of a IH1206 or worse yet a 1256. Heck even JD 4020's have faded in price compared to the "muscle tractor market". Take a look at publications like Heritage Iron and such. Big power is in demand. The sale tomarrow has a JD7520 on it. That thing could go as low as $7500 or hit the moon at $25,000. The problem is a good chunk of the stuff is on consignment and folks will plug it.

Now let's see how wrong I am right now the auction is 24 hours away from starting. I do not see the Fordsons hitting $3000. I think about $1400-$1900 will catch them


----------



## camel2019 (Mar 25, 2022)

Bill G said:


> If anyone is interested here is a link to the auction https://easterniowaauction.com/?page_id=19
> 
> This is a link to the small portion that will be on proxibid https://www.proxibid.com/Eastern-Iowa-Auction-Co/Spring-Farm-Equipment-Sale/event-catalog/217002
> 
> ...


Ford n series tractors have come up a bit in my area people used to basically give them away running for like $500 now the cheapest ones are around $1200 to $1500 still a good work horse for small farms.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 25, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> Ford n series tractors have come up a bit in my area people used to basically give them away running for like $500 now the cheapest ones are around $1200 to $1500 still a good work horse for small farms.


Not what I wanted to hear I bought one for $500 in about 2012. I sold it in late 2017 and was tickled to get $600. Now I am looking for one. I had hoped the market was still soft. The night I got home back in December it was well past dark. My son dropped me off and he knew the first thing I would do was jump in the Mule and go looking around for my stuff. He said "Dad just so you know a lot of your stuff is gone and you will find some new stuff of mine, there are a couple Ford's and some others.". I was thinking "N" series. No it was a 8000 and 8600. He got them for less than what you say a "N" is bringing


----------



## camel2019 (Mar 25, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Not what I wanted to hear I bought one for $500 in about 2012. I sold it in late 2017 and was tickled to get $600. Now I am looking for one. I had hoped the market was still soft. The night I got home back in December it was well past dark. My son dropped me off and he knew the first thing I would do was jump in the Mule and go looking around for my stuff. He said "Dad just so you know a lot of your stuff is gone and you will find some new stuff of mine, there are a couple Ford's and some others.". I was thinking "N" series. No it was a 8000 and 8600. He got them for less than what you say a "N" is bringing


Those 2 fords would be $3000 plus here in their work clothes.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 25, 2022)

I am holding on to my Case 580 and Massey 35, they do what I need right now and I have use of excavation gear if I was to need it.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 25, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> Those 2 fords would be $3000 plus here in their work clothes.


Are you talking about the Fordsons selling on Saturday? If so we will see what they are worth here in this area. Remember they are non runners. You can login to proxibid and watch/listen to them live when they sell. You can even bid. They are Lot 56 and 57 so they should sell at about 12:45. Right now they are at $700 and $750. Just since I started typing one jumped up $350. Of course I know no one will want them but if someone on here wanted them I could get them brought here for storage awaiting shipment. I am going to try to remember to watch them. The nature of that auction being consignment there is a huge amount of good desirable items that will never be available on the internet. I called the auctioneer Thursday about a planter trailer that was there but was not on proxibid. He said very simple it showed up late. They put the proxibid listing together awhile back and being a consignment auction probably 75% of the stuff will not be listed online because it came late. The vast majority that you see on the website is actually from a couple farmer closeouts that were arranged well in advance.


----------



## camel2019 (Mar 26, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Are you talking about the Fordsons selling on Saturday? If so we will see what they are worth here in this area. Remember they are non runners. You can login to proxibid and watch/listen to them live when they sell. You can even bid. They are Lot 56 and 57 so they should sell at about 12:45. Right now they are at $700 and $750. Just since I started typing one jumped up $350. Of course I know no one will want them but if someone on here wanted them I could get them brought here for storage awaiting shipment. I am going to try to remember to watch them. The nature of that auction being consignment there is a huge amount of good desirable items that will never be available on the internet. I called the auctioneer Thursday about a planter trailer that was there but was not on proxibid. He said very simple it showed up late. They put the proxibid listing together awhile back and being a consignment auction probably 75% of the stuff will not be listed online because it came late. The vast majority that you see on the website is actually from a couple farmer closeouts that were arranged well in advance.


Was talking about the 8000 and 8600.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 26, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> Was talking about the 8000 and 8600.


Well then I need to head up your direction then. The Fordsons are just minutes from selling, the 6000 was around $3600. There is a 4000 coming up later that will be probably about $3500. OH SHET I know the owners on the Fordsons


----------

